# Compact crawler boom lift



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Any one tried this compact crawler boom lift? It can go throuh a 31in door and go up 50+ feet. I cant find it in any rental store.
I'm wondering How much it could cost and if it can crawl on grass Or small hill


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.jlg.com/compactcrawler/?...tm_medium=online&utm_campaign=Compact-Crawler


----------



## Eisenhauer (Oct 14, 2011)

*Original tracked lifts "Made in Germany"*

Check out Teupen lifts from 42ft to 165ft - all pass through single or double standard doors!

http://www.teupen.com/us/

Thanks!


----------

